

Reading, E-Books and the Brain - yan
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2009/10/reading_e-books_and_the_brain.php

======
RevRal
I read most of my books, first time through, on the computer.

Reading is a discipline. Reading well partly means ignoring, or eliminating
distractions.

If you're truly interested in attaining as much information possible, then
e-books are miraculous tools. Learn to love them. You can search for words or
phrases. And you can comfortably switch pages in a fraction of the time than
what would be needed with a physical book.

You should go through every good book at least twice. First time, using an
ebook. If the book deserves a second read, then buy the physical book and go
through it with a pen in your hand.

------
jackfoxy
Another confirmation that our culture is largely post-literate.

